# anyone know how many grams of protein per oz of grilled skinless chicken breast?



## DaBeast25 (May 20, 2011)

everything I read is different... I'm getting anywhere from 6g/oz which seems about right to me but I've seen up to 10gr/oz as well...

anyone know what's accurate???


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 20, 2011)

Meat, in general, is about 25% protein, assuming it's a lean cut. And assuming there's no water added. So 6 or 7 grams per ounce, average.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

I think fitday says that 8oz has 67g of protein so about 8.3g.


----------



## sassy69 (May 20, 2011)

I've always measured 4-5 oz of chicken as ~35g protein.


----------



## swammy0420 (May 20, 2011)

Around 7-8


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 21, 2011)

+1 all. Thats about right or what I've figured as well rather. Lovem' typically have 2 a day myself.


----------



## TJTJ (May 21, 2011)

well i dont know but for every gram of protein = 4 calories and 1 gram of fat = 9 calories 

maybe that can help with your math.


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 22, 2011)

ok thanks so I guess I'll assume it is somewhere between 7-8g per oz...  

It's funny because I actually started buying pre packaged all natural chicken breasts that are supposed to be 4oz each(it makes life A LOT easier) but then I decided to weigh them AFTER grilling them and they're typically like 2.5 oz each at that point, and no I'm not cremating them either, lol


----------

